# Need Urgent Fascinate Help



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I had my girlfriend's fascinate running MIUI and then I flashed CM7. When I booted into recovery it took me into the red one and now I can't do anything. I'm always getting errors. How can I get back to the blue recovery or what can I do?

I can't get past the Glitch screen it just stays on there

Please help


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

Um boot it and while its booting hook it up and get an and connection on your pc and type reboot recovery.

Or
Odin flash ee19 with repartitioned checked. Then redo whatever u want from there.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Imo, you just discovered the best part of the fascinate.

Anyway, pretty much what devo said.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

You need to enter recovery from Miui or CM7 via the Power Button Menu/Terminal or ADB. Do not use the 3 button method. Try pulling your battery and rebooting.


----------

